# "Scared Poopless" ?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have heard mention of _Scared Poopless_ quite a few times on SM. If you have read the book, I would be interested to know what you think of it. I don't want to buy the book and be disappointed. I have read the reviews on Amazon.com but your reviews carry a lot more weight, imo. E.g., some feel that the book carries only "basic" information. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, I LOVED it. However, I was a first time puppy mom when I first read the book...I bought it shortly after joining SM as it was recommended here, and at the time, a lot of the information was brand new to me because I hadn't been on SM long and hadn't read through a lot of the info here on this forum. The book has a lot of helpful information regarding nutrition, vaccines, general safety, etc that was great for me to read as a new puppy mom...however, a lot of the same type of info is covered here on SM in a lot of threads so you've been reading threads avidly, you would most likely be familiar with a lot of it. In my opinion, it's still worth buying and very handy to keep around.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it is a very well done book. It is one I have on my shelf and do refer to.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April, imho, it is well worth reading and owning. I do refer back to it often about certain things. I would encourage you to buy it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, thank you ladies for your feedback-looks like I'm going to get it!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her. 
Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


Oh no!! How sad. :smcry: RIP Chiclet.:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have not read it yet ,so interested in your post ..thanks.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-so sad!:smcry: Poor Jan..


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


Oh no! How terrible.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


 

That is heartbreaking...RIP Sweet Chiclet. :crying:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


Thanks Edie, I plan on sending her a note today.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Such sad news about Chiclet!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


 Oh mY Gosh, I am so sorry to hear this..Chicklet was her world... So very heart breaking...Rest in peace little Chicklet...:smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How sad. I will be sending Jan a note. I know that she must be very, very sad.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have started reading _Scared Poopless_ and I love it!:wub: I certainly would not call this "basic information''. It is well-written, informative, and I love seeing the pics of little Chicklet. She was so lovely. I would most definitely recommend this book.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm so glad that you're enjoying it. I think it's packed with very important information. So happy that you asked about it and that you like it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so sorry about chiclet


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I just want to say that I just started reading this book, and I love it. Our beloved Shayna had a bad reaction to a Lyme vaccine. Thankfully she recovered and our vet decided that we should not give the booster nor do another Lyme vaccine on her. We do live near wooded areas and Shayna did have ticks attached to her from time to time (even with Frontline Plus). But there are vets even after an adverse reaction would still insist on vaccinating your dog.who don't have that philosophy! I did say "recovered", but she did eventually develop some form of colitis or as we called it, "a sensitive stomach". Was this caused by the vaccine? "Scared Poopless" made me think twice and now, with the new puppy we're getting, we're better informed!

So sorry to hear about Chiclet. Love that his pics are all over the book. Poor Jan. I think I do know how she feels to lose a little one too soon. Chiclet left an amazing legacy of better informed dog owners!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just want to add to this note. We have been in contact with the Author, Jan and her beloved Chiclet that wrote through her, died last week. It was sudden and thought to be some form of cancer or lung problem. She was too ill, too fast to do much testing and died after a heroic effort to save her. Jan's beloved Chiclet was 11yrs old. Jan is devastated, as you can imagine. Please send her sympathy wishes if you know her.
> Edie


Jan is a friend on my FB list. And, since my FB page has been hacked, I can't send a note to her. My heart goes out to her at this very sad time.

Her book is great and very helpful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- Chiclet died in March of 2011 -- not this year.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I loved "their" book. It was very informative and Chicklet had a great sense of humor. 

I was so sorry to hear he passed. I did not know and it makes me very sad. 

R.I.P. sweet little Chicklet. You have touched many hearts and were loved greatly!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently signed up up for Jan's newsletter, so I heard that sad news, If I am correct, shortly before chick let passed, Jan adopted a recue! I'll check back...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Please let us know what you hear.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I must get a hold of this book...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is a wonderful book. Whether you agree with the information or not, it makes you think. and maybe make more informed decisions about your pet.


----------

